# Cross Polinating is making me crazy



## Angel-Rae (Jan 28, 2018)

I?m trying so hard to get a seed for every colour combination of pansy so I can harvest for the new event then replant.  I?m having such bad luck. I?m reading all of the guides I can find but I still can?t get a red-blue or yellow-blue pansy seed.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 28, 2018)

I cross-pollinated 17 yellows with my yellow-blue and got 2-3 more yellow-blue seeds. I have no idea what the history of my yellows were. I know they've been cross-pollinated with that yellow-blue at least once before. If you want to try with my yellow-blue, you're welcome to try. My friend id is in my signature. My IGN is Flutter.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you! I think it helps to cross pollinate at another garden. I finally managed a blue yellow just now. So that just leaves blue red and I’ll have at least one of each seed in case I decide to pull them all up for roses. I can’t plant lots of one thing because I’m too attached to my current garden! I have sacrificed a few doubles lately to plant Lloid seeds.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 29, 2018)

Cross pollinate bought reds with a red-blue or blue pansy for red-blue seeds.

If you know the blue is a purebred blue then your odds go up.

The problem with the red-blue combination is that it has a 30% chance of mutating into a purple!

Keep trying.

Also, if you have red-blues to spare then crossbreeding with another red-blue gives you 50% odds. But, again, 30% of that 50% might mutate.


----------

